# Videos selbst hosten (Alternative zu YouTube)



## the CREATOR (20. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt etliche Einstellungen für YouTube ausprobiert und auch wenn sie lokal noch ganz gut aussehen, sind sie nach dem Upload auf YouTube einfach zu klein skaliert und zu unscharf, als das man noch genug erkennen könnte.

Das könnte auch am Quell-Material liegen - ich habe inGame-Szenen von Ultima Online via Camtasia gecaptured, ... und bei dem Game ist die Auflösung ja nun auch nicht so berauschend. Die Aufnahmen brauche ich für Tutorial-Videos.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich die Videos gern selbst hosten würde. Denn dann könnte ich sie auch in 640x480 anzeigen.

Nun frage ich mich, wie hostet man selbst derartige Videos? Braucht man dafür "einfach nur" ein Skript für einen Flashplayer, der das Video in eine Site einbettet? Wie wird das bei Kino-Trailern gemacht? Die sind ja auch (fast) immer kristallklar.

Bin für jede Info dankbar!

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## janoc (20. November 2008)

Hi, als Alternative zu selber Hosten und YouTube wäre http://vimeo.com/ vielleicht etwas.


----------



## APoCx (14. Januar 2009)

ich habe hier vllt ein paar seiten, die was für dich wären:

(neue version) http//:http://www.YouTube.com - da kannst du jetzt auch größere ansichten einstellen...
http//:http://www.vimeo.com - sogar HD videos in höchster quallität kannst du hier hochladen.
http//:http://www.video.google.de - da kannst du ebenfalls größere videos hochladen...


andererseit kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass lediglich vimeo es ablehnt, gaming videos freizustellen. bei denen wird das nicht unterstützt. ausserdem würde ich mir evtl. eine eigene hp mit ca 250mb webspace besorgen... die seite ansich musst du nichteimal groß gestalten, aber dort kannst du ganz einfach deine videos im flashformat einbinden (alternativ auch quicktime)

also ich hoffe ich konnte helfen lg


----------

